# Swiss Army vs. Swiss Military



## takev (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me,what is the difference between these two brands?
Which watch manifactur is better?


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

"Victorinox Swiss Army" is the better brand IMO


----------



## takev (Jun 6, 2008)

So the better watches is "Victorinox Swiss Army" not Swiss Military?


----------



## takev (Jun 6, 2008)

Infact,could someone tell me more about Swiss Army brand?Is their watches good enough....all info that you could give me will help me.
Now I'am a proud owner of swiss army watch.My local watchrepairer said that the movement of my watch is Swiss but on the dial and the back there is no identification....so is my watch fake?
Thanks!


----------



## Gregor1 (Feb 5, 2009)

The whole Swiss Army, Military is confusing to me as well. I like some of the Swiss Military Watches indicated by some as SMW. They use tritium which I am infatuated with right now. Not many dealers of these watches though, that I can find.


----------



## takev (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## watch-man (May 8, 2009)

Swiss Army is from Victorinox Swiss Army, Swisszerland. Victorinox Swiss Army watches sold in US have "Swiss army" printed on the dial while the same models sold internationally have "Victorinox Swiss Army" printed on the dial. The 5-digit model # of both versions are almost the same except the second digit is 4 for watches sold in US and 5 for watches sold internationally. I owns many SA watches about 7 for me and bought 3 for my mom and dad. I would say for their price, the are very good. If you want to get one, I would recommend the Classic & Professional series. Choos the models with sapphire crystals and you wont be disappointed. THe quality of bracelet is good, solid feeling. All automatic model I have use ETA movement. I have 3 chronograph automatic ones. They are running great. All of them uses ETA 7750 movement. I would say one of them is very accurate to less that 4 sec per day. For Swiss military, I never own but I see one of my friend. I think SA look better feel better.


----------



## watch-man (May 8, 2009)

If you like the big heavy manly watch, I would recommend Swiss Army Divemaster 500 Mecha. It is new in Watchwolrd Bazel show this year. It is very beautiful automatic ETA movement dive watch. (current divemaster 500 is quatz and the hands look different from new one, be careful )It will be available in US in June 2009. I would say it is worth waiting. http://www.swissarmy.com


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, watch-man!


----------



## gregflat9 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a SMW but sold it some time ago.

Doesn't the much WIS presence but they are solid reliable pieces.

The thing is both brands are quartz so... 

Buy what you want though. It's your money and your wrist!


----------

